# Turbo Kick Box!!!



## NikkiHorror (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG, Girls, I am OBSESSED OBSESSED OBSESSED WITH TKB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  This is the best and hardest workout I have ever done in my life, and I'm seeing (and feeling) results just working out 2x a week.

Turbo Kick Boxing is a fusion of dance, martial arts, boxing, and tough girl attitude.  You cross punch, jab, hook, uppercut, and round-house kick your way through an intense cardio hour "round" and then do one minute "turbo" rounds in between: a super fast, high energy sprint.  The music mixes are to die for: old school, techno, and some new rap with funny soundtracks mixed in.  They teach it at all 24-hour fitness centers, but my favorite is the College Grove 24-hour Fitness in San Diego with Tanya.  She is AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Charlene Johnson (the preppy, tan and blonde orange county fitness-obsessed mom) started TKB about 3 years ago, and it's taking off like crazy.  She also sells Turbo Jam on infomercials and online, but it's not as good as the classes at the gym.  I would recommend this work out to anybody!!

I have two free month-long guest passes for anyone in ther area that wants to go with!  You won't regret it!!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 10, 2006)

My friends and I saw this on TV!!
We didnt know if it was reliable tho...seeing as it was on TV and all


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 10, 2006)

I have seen the infomercials, you never really know if they are that great though. Now I want to try it! I have'nt heard any personal recommendations about it until now. I am getting pretty jiggly...haha.
I don't think they have it around here anywhere though.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah my friend let me borrow her Turbo Jam video for a week and both my husband and I loved it. It's alot of fun; the music isn't as good as the gym classes, but you feel the same results: the key is you really put 100% into it, and you'll get 100% out of it.  My abs, legs, arms, shoulders, and booty are taking shape!! 

 I want to get the Turbo Jam video to do daily at my house, and then go to the gym classes twice a week, I know then I'll seriously start seeing results.  My problem is I don't want to change my eating habits!  I don't smoke, don't drink, and don't use drugs, but I don't eat super healthy either.  That's my only thing!  So for weight loss and toning, excersize is my only choice, haha.  Love Turbo Kick Box, though!  I'm totally addicted!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 11, 2006)

I really gotta try it I am so out of shape...use it or loose it they say!
If I could get my legs/thighs/butt and abs toned up I would be so happy.I just have no motivation lately. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 14, 2006)

I keep seeing the infomercials and it looks SO exciting.. Im a Taebo crackhead and it kind of puts me in the mind of Taebo.. The elite 7 moves look like so much fun..


----------



## lovalotz (Dec 8, 2006)

YES I JUST PLACED AN ORDER!!
Haha can't wait


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been doing turbo kick since 2007 now and I still love it just as much as ever!  I still highly recommend this workout, girls!


----------

